# motorrad controller gesucht



## Smoky_McPod (6. Juli 2009)

hallo,
ich suche für superbike 09 einen controller in form eines motorradlenkers. hatte mich schon etwas umgeschaut. hab was von thrustmasters gesehen, dieser wird aber nichtmehr produziert. hat jemand zufällig eine idee, wo man soetwas finden kann oder vielleicht sogar, wo es sowas gibt? ich komme mit gamepad nicht so wirklich klar.
wäre cool wenn mir wer helfen könnte. ich werde selber auch noch weitersuchen. thx


----------



## N-Traxx (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

das denke das is wohl zu sehr spartenprodukt... gibt vlt. was quasi als "handgerfertigt", aber nicht auf dem massenmarkt. 


ich bezweifle aber, dass ne steuerung mit so nem teil wirklich leichter wäre ^^   was für ein gamepad hast du denn?


----------



## Smoky_McPod (7. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 06.07.2009 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> das denke das is wohl zu sehr spartenprodukt... gibt vlt. was quasi als "handgerfertigt", aber nicht auf dem massenmarkt.
> 
> 
> ich bezweifle aber, dass ne steuerung mit so nem teil wirklich leichter wäre ^^   was für ein gamepad hast du denn?



habe ein saitek p2500 rumble. nur für sbk09 braucht man was mit analog bedienung. für ne geregelte beschleunigung. nur mit stiks komme ich nicht zurecht. 
es muss doch irgendwie irgendwo so reine lenker geben. nicht so wie auf dem bild oben mit draufsetzen.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (7. Juli 2009)

Smoky_McPod am 07.07.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> habe ein saitek p2500 rumble. nur für sbk09 braucht man was mit analog bedienung. für ne geregelte beschleunigung. nur mit stiks komme ich nicht zurecht.
> es muss doch irgendwie irgendwo so reine lenker geben. nicht so wie auf dem bild oben mit draufsetzen.



Rein aus Interesse, lenkst du dann mit dem Stick in die andere Richtung, damit du die Kurve bekommst (Linkskurve -> Lenker nach Rechts)?

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=12319
Auf der Seite finde ich ihn aber nicht :-/


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

Smoky_McPod am 07.07.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.07.2009 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, ich weiß nur, dass manch einer auch ein motorradspiel einfach mit nem "normalen" lenkrad spielt. 

gas/bremse auf rechts analog legen und lenken auf links hilft dir nicht? 

die demo hab ich einfach so gespielt, dass bremsen/gas auf buttons war.


----------



## Smoky_McPod (7. Juli 2009)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 07.07.2009 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Smoky_McPod am 07.07.2009 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau den lenker hab ich auch schon gesehen. bei youtube hat sich einer gefilmt, wie er damit am zoggen is. das siet schon geil aus. deshalb such ich nach sowas.

mit dem pad hab ich superbike noch nicht getestet. ehr werd ich, wenn so mit motorradlenker nichts geht wohl einfach mal mein lenkrad für rennspiele austesten. mal gucken, ob sich da ein gutes feeling einstellt.
hab bisher nur mit tastatur und allen möglichen fahrhilfen probiert. aber da schlingert das bike wie schmidts katze auf 3promille. is irgendwie nicht so fein


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

Smoky_McPod am 07.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hab bisher nur mit tastatur und allen möglichen fahrhilfen probiert. aber da schlingert das bike wie schmidts katze auf 3promille. is irgendwie nicht so fein


 also, per pad in der demo schlingert da nix, solang du nicht mit viel zu hohem speed in ne kurve fährst und dann in absoluter schieflage ne vollbremsung machst     hab lenken per stick, gas/bremse per buttons. und buttons sind ja effektiv wie tastatur ^^

je weniger fahrhilfen, desto schwieroger wird es natürlich. ich hab jetzt nicht ohne fahrhilfen getestet, aber wenn so ein rennspiel ohne fahrhilfen halbwegs realistisch ist, dann kann allein ein start per vollgas nicht ohne weiteres möglich sein - zB bei nascar2003 würde man bei vollgas aus dem stand sofort ausbrechen


----------



## N8Mensch (8. Juli 2009)

Smoky_McPod am 07.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem pad hab ich superbike noch nicht getestet. ehr werd ich, wenn so mit motorradlenker nichts geht wohl einfach mal mein lenkrad für rennspiele austesten. mal gucken, ob sich da ein gutes feeling einstellt.
> hab bisher nur mit tastatur und allen möglichen fahrhilfen probiert. aber da schlingert das bike wie schmidts katze auf 3promille. is irgendwie nicht so fein




Ich habe auch mal ausprobiert, ein Bike mit Lenkrad zu steuern, aber ein gutes Feeling stellte sich bei mir nicht ein. Ist schon lange her und seitdem habe ich auch keine große Lust mehr verspürt, Motorräder virtuell ohne Lenker zu steuern.

Aber Pad sollte dank analoger Steuerung einwandfrei funktionieren. 
Mit dem linken Mini-Joystick in die Kurven legen und mit dem rechten Stick beschleunigen/ bremsen.
Mit MS-Pad könnten alternativ die analogen Trigger benutzt werden.

Z.Zt. fahre ich die GTA4-Bikes im Multiplayer und die fühlen sich mit Pad gut an    . Digital mit Maus und Tastatur würde ich persönlich nicht fahren wollen. 
Aber so mit Pad analog durch den Stadtverkehr rasen - ein abolutes Highlight


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht findest du hier in der alten Welt ja den "Motorsport Game Controller" von "Yamaha".

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOTORCYCLE-CONTROLLER-FOR-PLAYSTATION-2-XBOX-GAMECUBE_W0QQitemZ270408813608QQcategoryZ139969QQcmdZViewItem

Ist offiziell halt nur für Konsolen gut. Ob's mit diversen Adapters auf dem PC funktioniert... keine Ahnung.


----------

